
A Gas-Lit World - allthebest
https://spectator.us/gas-lit-period-piece-slightly-foxed/
======
Tomminn
On a homonymous note, viewing society as a (psychologically) gaslit world can
be a really useful lens for having new ideas, and for freeing yourself from
some of its ruts.

~~~
defterGoose
Counterpoint: considering everyone to be stupid/uninformed is often an equally
perilous pitfall, despite how tempting it seems.

------
kochikame
Was expecting this to be about gaslighting

~~~
mirimir
I was expecting it to be about biogas lighting:
[https://permies.com/t/3314/biogas-light-
heat](https://permies.com/t/3314/biogas-light-heat)

------
unethical_ban
That website wants me to sign up in order to view its "About" page.

